# Travelling after RAI



## irinanagar (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm getting my RAI in a couple of days, and I will be traveling in 5 weeks by plane. The doctor told me that the security system at the airport might beep, and he'll give me a paper saying that I received the treatment. Did anyone experience this? Will this paper be accepted also at the airport of my country of destination (Russia)? Are the security systems really so sensitive to work after 5 weeks from the treatment? I'm really worried that I'll have problems there.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I travelled a lot in the year after my RAI, and I never once had to pull out my "radioactive card." That was 5 years ago.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I got a "radioactive card" (hee, I like that phrase!!). I traveled through both Atlanta and Chicago about six weeks after RAI and nothing was detected. I was told it would be very, very unlikely that anything would get detected and the radioactive card was given to me "just in case."


----------

